
Swift: Google’s Bet on Differentiable Programming - sturza
https://tryolabs.com/blog/2020/04/02/swift-googles-bet-on-differentiable-programming/
======
eggy
I will stay with Julia because although it gets touted as a general purpose
language it's audience is predominantly in the sciences, and it is fast. The
article mentions the program fine tuning itself which reminded me of genetic
programming. I read Koza's book back in 1997(?). I might take a look at Swift,
but I did think it was a weird choice for Google until I read in the article
about Chris Lattner's involvement.

